# Angelfish breeding tips



## highsea (Jun 7, 2010)

I got home to move some angels from my QT to my main tank. I find one of my fish had been pick on badly. I look at my tank to see why and what was happening. He has been pick on before! After looking around I found out that there is a breeding pair and they have laid eggs on a leaf of a plant in my tank. Other then guppies I haven't had a breeding pair before. So any tips?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Is that breeding pair in your QT tank, what size is the tank, and is that where they have placed eggs on a plant leaf ? If so, and you want to see the spawn come to fruition (hopefully), and you're prepared to try raising the fry, you need to remove all the other fish from that tank so that the pair is isolated in there, and can proceed to their parenting as best as is possible.
The tank should be in a good location, away from any heavy 'traffic' around it, covered up on the back & both sides, and then you should try to avoid unduly disrupting or startling the pair, to avoid their possible opting to eat the spawn.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

i knew this thing would come in handy! Hope it helps


----------



## highsea (Jun 7, 2010)

It's a 10g with a fluval 20g CO2 system on it. The tank is in Our living room. They are still in my QT...... I guess breeder now  I moved all the other angels to my 72g main tank. They have been fanning the eggs on and off all day now. I have been dosing my tank with tailored aquatics, do I keep doing this or stop now?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

in my experience you don't have to do anything other than your normal maintenance. the angels will take care of the rest. Now with mine, they actually ate the eggs the first two times they bred, from what i've read this is out of fear of predators. In a tank by themselves then yours should just do all the work and you can just sit back and relax


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

A brief, but good article, MonkE.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

highsea said:


> It's a 10g with a fluval 20g CO2 system on it. The tank is in Our living room. They are still in my QT...... I guess breeder now  I moved all the other angels to my 72g main tank. They have been fanning the eggs on and off all day now. I have been dosing my tank with tailored aquatics, do I keep doing this or stop now?


I would stop the dosing with Tailored Aquatics and just let the parents quietly do their thing. The tank is somewhat small, but you have no choice for now but to work with it.
Best of luck to you.


----------



## highsea (Jun 7, 2010)

I guess I will have to get a other tank....  Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

i have a 77 for sale


----------



## highsea (Jun 7, 2010)

monkE said:


> i have a 77 for sale


If I was on the mainland, I would be all over that right now. People on the island want too much for used tanks.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

one other thing i did was to leave a small light on for them at night so they can see the babies/eggs at all times.


----------



## highsea (Jun 7, 2010)

Update, they are close to being free swimming.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

they look great! get yourself some first bites for the fry when they release their egg sacks  not much longer now


----------



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

you might have to move the pair or the parents will eat the eggs. it's a hit and miss...a pair I had had eaten all the fry before.


----------



## highsea (Jun 7, 2010)

I have free swimmers


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Good show !
Will you be removing the parents now and seeing how many of those fry you can raise to sellable size ?
Pls. keep us updated.


----------



## highsea (Jun 7, 2010)

discuspaul said:


> Good show !
> Will you be removing the parents now and seeing how many of those fry you can raise to sellable size ?
> Pls. keep us updated.


The parents are doing a great job with the fry. So I will be keeping they with the fly for about a week or so more. Then I will put them in my main tank. As for the fry, I hope to grow them to a sellable size and hopefully get enuf cash for a tank for the breeding pair.


----------

